# kaikesta sitä vinoillaan



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

On a "message to the editor" section on a newspaper, someone sent this message:

Roskikseen viisi metriä. Kaikesta sitä vinoillaan.

What does the person mean? "Five meters to the bin. It's worth taking that into account" (?)


----------



## Hakro

I have no idea what this person means, but I'd translate it "Five meters to the bin. You're teasing about anything."

Instead of "teasing" there should be a slang word that doesn't include in my vocabulary. If you understand the word _vittuilla_, this _vinoilla_ means the same but in a slightly less aggressive way.


----------



## Gavril

According to the WSOY dictionary, _vinoilla_ means "to rag (on someone)", i.e., to subject someone to teasing.

Would you (native speakers) say that this is accurate? How would you say that _vinoilla_ differs from _kiusata_ (another word that WSOY uses to translate "rag")?


----------



## sakvaka

Since _kiusata_ is also used for school and workplace bullying, I find it stronger than just 'teasing' or 'ragging', so there's definitely a difference. However,_ kiusoitella_ is a milder variant and can be used synonymously with _vinoilla_ to mean verbal teasing.

You can at least _vinoilla_ if another person's words don't have deeds to correspond to them:_

Kalle sanoi, että avioero on suurin synti mitä maan päällä on. Vinoilin hänelle siitä, että hänkin on vaihtanut puolisoa kahdesti._


----------

